# Oil Catch Can



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Has anyone done the research or possibly added Catch can to the new MQB platform? 

Reading online i see people reporting carbon build up on other TSI engines with only 3K on the clock.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A catch can does/will not prevent the carbon buildup btw


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> A catch can does/will not prevent the carbon buildup btw


Doesn't it slow down the process tho?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Iljata said:


> Doesn't it slow down the process tho?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Not at all. And for the newer engines the VW PCV system is A LOT better than the previous engines. 
Don't waste your money.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Not at all. And for the newer engines the VW PCV system is A LOT better than the previous engines.
> Don't waste your money.


Thanks much

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

EPilot said:


> Not at all. And for the newer engines the VW PCV system is A LOT better than the previous engines.
> Don't waste your money.


Proof of either?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

ButMudBrooks said:


> Proof of either?


The new engine is an evolution of VW’s EA888 mill, code-named the GEN3B. The PCV system on these engines was redesigned with the GEN3 versions.
The system has a built in "Catch Can" separator built in. See below.


















Members with the current EA888 GEN3 engines in the MKVII platform have installed catch cans and have had little or no residue in them. 

Examples of a topic on the subject.
*APR Oil Catch Can 20K Maintenance Update.*


----------



## ButMudBrooks (Jul 18, 2015)

EPilot said:


> The new engine is an evolution of VW’s EA888 mill, code-named the GEN3B. The PCV system on these engines was redesigned with the GEN3 versions.
> The system has a built in "Catch Can" separator built in. See below.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

EPilot said:


> The new engine is an evolution of VW’s EA888 mill, code-named the GEN3B. The PCV system on these engines was redesigned with the GEN3 versions.
> The system has a built in "Catch Can" separator built in. See below.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a proper reply 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

*Catch-Can*

Is anyone using them? Does anyone have any recommendations? Will a catch-can help prevent carbon build up on the intake valves?

Thank You!


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

*Any Catch Can Options*

Has anyone started using catch cans on their MQB MK2 Tiguan yet? Trying to find a kit to be proactive about the carbon build up in the intake valves.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

With the EA888 Gen3 engine, no "catch can" is required.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

*Catch Can*

Has anyone installed a catch can? I'm planning on keeping my Tiguan for at least 100k miles. Ive own my Tiguan for 8 months and I'm at 18k. The E888 or any other direct engine is prone to carbon build up I'll like to slow it down. I know other platforms utilizing the same engine have installed them. I just want input on which one and any issues during the install. Thanks


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Urano17 said:


> Has anyone installed a catch can? I'm planning on keeping my Tiguan for at least 100k miles. Ive own my Tiguan for 8 months and I'm at 18k. The E888 or any other direct engine is prone to carbon build up I'll like to slow it down. I know other platforms utilizing the same engine have installed them. I just want input on which one and any issues during the install. Thanks


Following this. I’m curious too. 


Kurt


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

https://youtu.be/jjJ_tS-OvGQ

Just watched this video and according to the site it does not fit our Tiguans.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Urano17 said:


> Has anyone installed a catch can? I'm planning on keeping my Tiguan for at least 100k miles. Ive own my Tiguan for 8 months and I'm at 18k. The E888 or any other direct engine is prone to carbon build up I'll like to slow it down. I know other platforms utilizing the same engine have installed them. I just want input on which one and any issues during the install. Thanks


The EA888 Gen3 engine does not benefit from a catch can. There is an oil separator built into the PVC system. Look at it, top center on the top of the engine.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Run non-ethanol fuel... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> Run non-ethanol fuel...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What does running non ethanol do that regular doesn’t? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zackdawley said:


> Run non-ethanol fuel.......


:screwy::screwy:


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Urano17 said:


> Has anyone installed a catch can? I'm planning on keeping my Tiguan for at least 100k miles. Ive own my Tiguan for 8 months and I'm at 18k. The E888 or any other direct engine is prone to carbon build up I'll like to slow it down. I know other platforms utilizing the same engine have installed them. I just want input on which one and any issues during the install. Thanks


Everything I've read on this forum from the people that know what they're talking about is that a catch can in the 2018+ Tiguan is not needed; the design of the PCV/intake system is such that oil doesn't make it to the combustion chambers.
I recall one person installed a can and found that it didn't actually collect anything. Searching should reveal the previous thread(s).


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The carbon-build-up-prone Gen-1 and Gen-2 EA888 engines have the same PCV system, with the oil separator.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Everything I've read on this forum from the people that know what they're talking about is that a catch can in the 2018+ Tiguan is not needed; the design of the PCV/intake system is such that oil doesn't make it to the combustion chambers.
> I recall one person installed a can and found that it didn't actually collect anything. Searching should reveal the previous thread(s).


Thank you. The search function on this forum for some reason did not return any results. I'm somewhat relieved that we have a " built in system" lol for ours. I guess only time will tell with the amount of driving I do.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

:thumbup:


EPilot said:


> The new engine is an evolution of VW’s EA888 mill, code-named the GEN3B. The PCV system on these engines was redesigned with the GEN3 versions.
> The system has a built in "Catch Can" separator built in. See below.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Only useful in high g track situations. 

Won’t collect an ounce of gunk during daily street use. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok laugh at me if you will but this video shows the engine and looks as tho the fuel injections spraying behind the valve and another one below it also? Correct me if I’m wrong but does that mean we shouldn’t worry about massive carbon deposits? Thanks 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ok laugh at me if you will but this video shows the engine and looks as tho the fuel injections spraying behind the valve and another one below it also? Correct me if I’m wrong but does that mean we shouldn’t worry about massive carbon deposits? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just going off the pic/description that appears to be a Chinese market Tig. 

I don’t know if they get direct injection or MPI but I’m guessing that is the MPI variant of the B cycle engine. Which we do not get. 

We still need to worry about carbon cleanings and buildup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Or well here is EE in America talking about the engine for the USA. Looks the same. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

